# Neon tetra tuberculosis vs birth defects



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

About 8 months ago I got 6 neon tetras, they were almost mature but still growing. I have one that has a bent spine and also if you look at it from the top down, looks crooked like an S shape. The neon has been like this for a long time, honestly can't remember for how long. I always dismissed it as a birth defect and was glad to have and care for the little guy which would have possibly been discarded otherwise as "bad stock".

Well ... I was reading another topic and came across talk of bent spines and tuberculosis and I'm a little concerned. I will try to take a picture which will be darn tough, but how can I tell if it's a defect or disease? This oddball neon is perfectly fine from what I can tell, shoals with the others, has a BIG appetite like all the other 5, nice live coloration, no clamped fins, swims and acts just like a regular neon. I'd say that if it was TB, the other neons would have died or showed symptoms by now? This tetra has been like this for at least 3 months.

What do you guys think?

Later edit: found an image. Looks almost just like this guy, except for a more apparent curved spine.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Mine is also like this. I always thought it to be a birth defect.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard it also can be from poor nutrition early in life.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

He definitely ate this morning, I shone a flashlight as my tank lights were off at the time [on a timer] and I _think_ I also noticed something that looked like cataract on one of his eyes, the light was bouncing back white. I looked at the other neons but none seemed to do have that going on.
I'm definitely watching this little guy like a hawk now ... Like I said, he acts perfectly normal. Couple of his buddies seemed to inspect him but never chased him or anything. They do that to one another often 
I'm going to dismiss it as birth defect unless I see:
-clamped fins
-lack of coloration
-isolation
-lack of appetite

Those are pretty much signs of sickness, no?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep.
Is yours as obesely fat as the one in this picture? That alone can account for some curvature.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, mine is kinda on the obese side.


----------

